# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Fases van de pil

## Yavahn

Hai, ik ben 25 heb al een kind, maar ben nog onzeker over een bepaalde werking van de pil. Ik heb een 3-fasen pil en ben nu na de eerste fase (de rode pilletjes) gestopt met de pil omdat ik weer zwanger wil worden. Ik ben ongesteld geworden maar niet zoveel en niet zolang als anders. Voor de pil had ik een keurig regelmatige cyclus van 28 dagen. Moet ik nu uitgaan van de eerste ongesteldheidsdag na de eerste fase van die pil als ik mijn vruchtbaarheidsdag/ovulatiedag wil berekenen?

----------


## Yavahn

Kan er iemand antwoorden, liefst iemand die er verstand van heeft???

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik zou gewoon een volgende menstruatie afwachten, en vanaf dat moment gaan tellen. Dat je nu ongesteld werd komt doordat je stopte met de pil, en je slijmvlies daardoor niet meer werd gevoed, en dus afgestoten.

Als je nu ongesteld wordt, komt het doordat je een ovulatie hebt gehad. Vanaf dat moment kan je eventueel tellen, of je temperatuur dagelijks bijhouden. Het kan echter wel even duren voor je weer je oude regelmaat hebt. Dus het kan ook een paar maandan duren voor je weer echt met zekerheid kan zeggen wanneer je ovuleert, maargoed, met temperatuur (en misschien ben je wel gelijk weer regelmatig) kan je het natuurlijk ook al proberen...

----------

